# Best pose for wide flat rack buck



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I am looking for advise on what pose may look best for the buck I am getting mounted. The buck has a wide rack more than tall. Is there a rule of thumb for wide flat racked bucks ?
I am leaning toward a semi sneak left turn but curious about other possibilities that may look better with that type of rack.

Thank you


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

64U Mckenzie is one of my favorites. I sell guys on quite a few of those. It is a semi sneak offset with the head tilted up a little. I think depending on where it is hanging and how high it can give you a better profile of the antlers. Its also something different for the guy who has several deer on the wall already. If you go the semi sneak route look at the 6900 series.
I don't usually go by any rule of thumb other than what the customer wants and where they plan on putting it once it is mounted. Semi sneaks and semi uprights are the most common poses. But deciding what turn to fit your location is important. We might also choose a pose based on any odd characteristics in the rack or damage to the cape. I also tell people if they want to give the impression that the spread is bigger have it mounted with the ears relaxed back. Things to think about hope that helps.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes it does help. I already have several semi sneak mounts but not with the head tilted up. I will check out the 64U.
Thanks


----------

